# New carnival mask



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

This is the most recent carnival mask creation, brings my total to 15 now.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Creepy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Did you make this? It is awsssss!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice. Have you posted pictures of the other 14?


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Great! What is it made out of?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love the colors. Has an old, vintage look to it. Really nice!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments y'all, sorry it took so long, been working on a bunch of new props and have been away for a little while. SpokaneJoe, I've posted pics of several of my masks on here over the years, but I can post pics of the ones I have handy. SpinWitch, they're made out of mache clay over a plaster mold, once they're cured, I pull them off.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool!
Loving the paint work and texture on the mask!
What type/brand mache clay do you use?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

bobzilla said:


> Very cool!
> Loving the paint work and texture on the mask!
> What type/brand mache clay do you use?


Thanks Bobzilla, I usually use celluclay, but if I'm making a large prop, I'll make my own as a base, and then use the celluclay over the top of it. Mine tends to come out lumpy, so I just use it as filler.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks, Jack!
I've used celluclay in the past, but never for making masks.
I like your idea of sculpting over a plaster face. I think I'll give that a try. I need to make a bunch of Krampus elf masks for a project I'm doing for a client.
Where did you get the plaster face from? What do you use as a release agent?
Thanks for all the info!



howlin mad jack said:


> Thanks Bobzilla, I usually use celluclay, but if I'm making a large prop, I'll make my own as a base, and then use the celluclay over the top of it. Mine tends to come out lumpy, so I just use it as filler.


----------

